# Definitive Version of Duruflé's Requiem



## javik (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi, 

Was wondering if their was a generally accepted definitive/best version (i know it's hard to categorise music as this) of Durufle's Requiem? If not, your favourite version?

In addition to this, was wondering if there was a version of the 'Pie Jesu' movement available where the their is a choral arrangement singing the melody instead of just the soloist?

Thanks


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

The problem with Duruflé's Requiem is that Duruflé himself composed multiple versions of it: one with full orchestra, one with just organ and choruses singing the soloists' parts, one with reduced orchestra and organ, etc. So the recordings of the Requiem feature these different versions of the same work. Personally, I prefer the version that includes both the organ and the orchestra and has a soloist singing "Pie Jesu" and the other soloists' parts. The recording with Eric LeBrun and Michel Piquemal is my personal favorite.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

"Definitive" is a thing I won't declare but among the most popular recordings is Shaw's:

View attachment 43900


----------



## javik (Jun 9, 2014)

science said:


> "Definitive" is a thing I won't declare but among the most popular recordings is Shaw's: [/ATTACH]


Yes! That's the one I was after!

For your information, the start of Pie Jesu was sampled for Michael Jackson's 'Little Susie" for his 1995 HIStory LP. Was trying to find which recording it was sampled from.

Thanks

Here is the link if interested


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Shaw is liked by many but I tend to lean towards this one for organ









or this for orchestral


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

This is _one _of them:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

^^^^
Who needs an orchestra with a recording like this? I have Janet Baker's 20 CD EMI set, and I can't believe they left off her feature in this piece.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​This gets my vote:tiphat:


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

I have heard all the organ and orchestra versions and like them - However, since I am a bit of a contrarian my vote goes for the the BIS recording with just the choir with soloists accompanied by organ played by Mattias Wager and conducted by Gary Graden performed in St. Jakob's Church in Stockholm.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I have many recordings of this work because I love it so much. My absolute favourite is the Andrew Davis/Te Kanawa/Philharmonia recording already mentioned by Couac Addict above.


----------

